# Maneater gets last meal.



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

The little pier was crowded, wind blowing hard in our faces, the bay was choppy and rough.I managed to get a spot to cast a croaker out. Another guy caught two small sharks. After 1 1/2 hrs I changed baits, a half of blue fish.(head) I was about to wrap it up and head home when my 9500 starts screaming. I lean into it, and the fight is on. It heads for the bridge and almost spools me (400 yrds of 25lb test) I managed to make him turn, by this time reel is sounding sick. 40 min. later we get to see the monster bull. I am wore out. I would have never got a pic of this if it wasnt for the expert leader holding and lasso abilities of Konz, Yankee and his son, crazyfire, and other pier friends. The shark was given to friend,cleaned and is gonna be dinner(s). I will post pics later today.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like you had a great time. I finally got some use out of that damn 6ot rod n reel I have. check out NAS Bull Shark post. got some pics on there


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have more pics, but I cant figure out how to change file type from TIF. I will try to change more pics later.:doh


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish, good job on the toothy. What's the best way to cook them? I've caught about 10 this year and just cut them loose.



Kevin


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one!!


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

about how long was he surfstryker? looks longer than the one I got on NAS earlier in the day.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

From head to fork he was 5 1/2, but he was a fat one.:hotsun I like to eat blacktips, I soak the steaks in itailian dressing for 3-4 hrs, and then blacken on the grill, while basting in lemon/garlic/butter sauce.:hungry


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a great fight for sure! Having to hold that bastard by the leader halfway out of the water for 20 minutes was no fun....but we made it happen! Good job Larry, looking forward to seeing them jaws


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

man!!!!!!what a catch.....good job larry!


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

VERY VERY NICE.

That must have one heck of a fight and the same on the gaff .

Congrats guys!!!!!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice shark :clap


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice one...:usaflag


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

haha we didn't gaff it, we lasoed his a$$


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

for the time i was out there...it was a blast...lookin forward to hittin the water some more...so count me in next time yall go.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell yeah! Nice land! Very difficult with all the structure and debris out there. I've been losing sharks there for weeks. Glad someone stepped up to the plate.

Where was I? Oh yeah- sick in bed.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Larry, I went and boughta pier gaff! We don't have to try and laso them biguns no more, if we plan on keeping them.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright Ray, Is it a pole gaff or a big hook on a rope? I wish there was a way to land big ones without hurting them.(pic and release)


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch:bowdown


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Larry, The Jaws will be ready on Sunday will try to finish them Friday.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch man. That'll make for some good :hungry


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shark!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

holy smoke,grear job man.That things huge.great you had Ray and the guys to help you bring it in.Hope you got a picture of you standing next to it.Never eaten shark,guess it,s pretty good eh.Very impressed,i would have probably have given up on one that size:bowdown:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, thanx for all the replies, and a big thanx to you Yankee. I will see ya this weekend. I think it is only going to get better as fall gets here. I need to get a new drag washer, and grease up the reel (that shark put a hurtin on my reel):banghead I have more pics but cant get them to post yet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a rope gaff........the one they sell at GBBT........got 45' of rope to go with it


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Shark! Is that the small pier by Bob Sikes Bridge?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice, nice fish!!! :bowdown


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome, especaillyon 25lb test.:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Larry I was there last night and people were talking about it, I just sat back laughing to all the variations to the story!


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

What's the best way to prepare the jaws?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

the guy you want to talk to about that is yankee.......he does a great job on them! Get as much of the meat and skin off as you can......using a knife/razor. Soak it in a 60/40 solution bleach and water. Take out and remove any remaining meat/skin......repeat process. You may even have to take a dremmel (sp) to them....finish off with some clear coat......

I think that's how it goes.........just don't boil them! Oh and remember to put a stick in the jaw to hold it open till it dries.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

if you guys are going out in the next couple of weeks, give me a jingle. wife and kids are going to ohio for two weeks next friday, so ill have some time.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, that small pier. To prepare jaws, you soak them in bleach and water(50/50) 3-5 days, scrape off all meat possible, put stick in jaws to hold open to desired width, and hang on clothes line to dry.(2days) Then spray with clear polyureathane. You heard some variations eh Ray. Thats funny.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

did you see the pictures that steven put up there there are two on the post under the gazebo closest to the pier


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I will see them tonite.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now THATS what I'm talkin bout guys!!!! Thats a beauty there!!!!!!!!!!:toast

Sounds like a good team effort gettin him up!! And Konz is master at holdin on to em and pullin a big one up!!!:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go Larry, sorry it took me so long.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx Ray, My other pics are wrong file type. The jaws turned out killer. I had to turn pic around, It bugged me. Thanx for fixin the jaws, Yankee.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, that is a monster. Was your arm tired?


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

stud

what did you catch the beast with?

and how long was the fight?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught it with half a blue fish(heads). I fought it for 45 minutes, and yes my arm was tired.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the "How to's" guysI've got a 10 year old girl that wants a set of jaws to hang up in her room. I told her OK, but she had to catch it. So I better learn how to get them done up right.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

de big one


----------

